# New guy for the milehigh !



## heckvr4 (Jan 2, 2014)

hey guys ! 

new guy here looking to learn  more about AAS 

currently ending my 1st cycle and researching what to do for my 2nd ...lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2014)

heckvr4, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 2, 2014)

*Welcome Bro ...*


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 2, 2014)

welcome right place to learn what you need bro


----------



## heckvr4 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys ! 

 Cool forum... 

Gonna do some research on a test e /primo e /low deca / tbol cycle...


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome to the board mane


----------



## Roidtard (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

